
Beekeeper Studio 1.4 – SSH Tunnels, SQL Server, and Clicking - rathboma
https://www.beekeeperstudio.io/blog/release-1.4
======
kamranjon
Ive been following this and trying the incremental releases. Great work
responding to feature requests - my main issue of querying json fields was
fixed in a matter of days. Probably the last thing keeping me from fully
switching over is the ability to run EXPLAIN ANALYZE and get back a query plan
- still have to jump into my old client for that.

~~~
rathboma
Can you take a screenshot of how you'd want it to look and put it in an issue
for me? :-)

------
GavinAnderegg
Just learning about this now, and it looks really nice. I’ve been on the hunt
for something to replace Sequel Pro, and this looks like it might do the
trick!

~~~
rathboma
Great! Please let us know on GitHub if you need any features or find any bugs!

------
simonhamp
But can you get the new connection window back after closing all connections
without quitting and reopening?

~~~
rathboma
On Mac? No not yet, lol. Working on menus and multi window soon :-)

------
hn2017
Does this work on Redshift? I know it says PostGres but has anyone tried it on
Redshift?

